# Anyone have old Hoyt limbs laying around that need a home?



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow that thing is so old ha ha it's the very first ProVantage. You never should have sold me that Aspen. I think I know where a 2001 Pro Tec with LX pro limbs are I think the Guy has a Oasis also. I will let you know.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

2413gary said:


> Wow that thing is so old ha ha it's the very first ProVantage. You never should have sold me that Aspen. I think I know where a 2001 Pro Tec with LX pro limbs are I think the Guy has a Oasis also. I will let you know.


Which Aspen of mine did you get? I had 3, and wish I still had them!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Red with Barnesdale wheels I gave the wheels away and might be able to get them back also


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

2413gary said:


> Red with Barnesdale wheels I gave the wheels away and might be able to get them back also



That was my favorite of the 3.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

hoyt tribute #3 wheels and modules on ebay if that will benefit you .


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

big cypress said:


> hoyt tribute #3 wheels and modules on ebay if that will benefit you .




Thanks BC. 

I am setting up one of my PSE Moneymaker NI's to try FSL. I'll compare it to my "new" provantage. I have 2 moneymaker NI single cams. I have one set up BHFS and shoot it with a hinge. I just got the second one, and had it set up for barebow fingers. I like it a lot. I threw my FSL stuff on it, and tried my lower anchor. It feels like I have to move my neck fwd so that my nose touches the string. The ATA is about 40", so I think the string angle is too acute to make it work with a low anchor and my 31.5" draw.

Several years ago, I had an Alpine Concorde and shot it FSL a little bit. It had had similar specs as the moneymaker. I compared it to a Provantage Carbon Plus I had at the time that I put old command cams on. I consistently shot the provantage better indoors (8-10 points on a 450 round Vegas face). I'll try doing the same thing with my PSE and "new" provantage.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll have a set of LX Pros, 83-84 deflection, when I get my Protec back with the new limbs. I don't know what they were on before I got them. They're rated sticker 50-60 lbs, but I got 65 with cam 1/2, with lesser cams or wheels they might get you where you want to be.

Good luck


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

b-a-maniak said:


> I'll have a set of LX Pros, 83-84 deflection, when I get my Protec back with the new limbs. I don't know what they were on before I got them. They're rated sticker 50-60 lbs, but I got 65 with cam 1/2, with lesser cams or wheels they might get you where you want to be.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you, but my Provantage will take solid limbs, not split limbs.

I have a thought bouncing around in my head about contacting Barnsdale and having him make me a set of limbs for the Provantage that will accept TriStar wheels. Maybe drop the ATA to 46" instead of 48". Hmmmmmmm.... I remember KStover rebuilding his old Pearsons in a similar manner.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

31'' provantage on ebay with camo fps plus limbs . i'll quit pestering you now . . . peace


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

big cypress said:


> 31'' provantage on ebay with camo fps plus limbs . i'll quit pestering you now . . . peace




It's good to have someone else keeping an eye out for me- thanks!


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Howdy,
You will drop weight with the Command Cams you have. About 10# weight drop because you are going from 50% let-off wheel to modified cam at 65% let-off. Also increases stored energy in the limbs with a little more solid wall at full draw.

Hope this info will help out, Dude.
Yak at you later.
Myya

P.S. Remember to use a string material that has some give to it. You will be working with some old wood core limbs. I hate to see you shatter those limbs like a new set of tooth picks.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Milan! String material such as.... D97? 8125? 8190? ????


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

I would go with D97. I think the other stuff will to stiff. This is my opinion.
Talk to you soon.
Myya


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

PM sent to ya...Aspen if you are interested


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I am set on finger bows now. I have the provantage en route, and a set of carbon plus limbs. Today I stumbled upon the deal of the century. I have an Aspen with LX Pro limbs and 30-33" draw that is being shipped to me from a Goodwill store! I found it on the internet. I saw some pictures from Craigslist, but can't tell if the camo Aspen (60-70#'s) has Accuwheels or Command Cams. Between the Aspen and Provantage, I should be set to give fingers a whirl again. I hope the Aspen isn't too heavy of draw weight. I'd prefer 55#, but 60 is do-able.

Thanks!


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just thought I would let you know . I bought the red Aspen from 2413Gary and still have the Barnsdale wheels and cables that came on it, 31-1/2 inch draw if I remember correctly. PM me if you are interested in them. I put it together with accuwheels and it shoots very well for me.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Corene1 said:


> Just thought I would let you know . I bought the red Aspen from 2413Gary and still have the Barnsdale wheels and cables that came on it, 31-1/2 inch draw if I remember correctly. PM me if you are interested in them. I put it together with accuwheels and it shoots very well for me.




Awesome! PM sent!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Update on my projects.

The Carbon Plus solid limbs arrived in good shape. The Provantage will arrive this coming week and be stripped down. I'll end up only using the riser, since the Carbon Plus limbs and my #2 Command Cams will be going on it. I hope the wood hunter limbs will be finding their way to a friend soon to help with his project.

The Aspen is also en route. I don't know what cams/wheels will come on it, or what the limb deflection will be. Thanks to Gary, he helped get me in contact with Corene, and she was very helpful! My Barnsdale Tristar wheels are coming back home! I'm not sure what they will do to the weight on my new aspen. If the bow has Accuwheels, chances are the weight will stay the same. If the bow has command cams on it, the draw weight will be too heavy for me. That means another set of limbs. Fun stuff!

The Provantage and Aspen will compete against each other to determine which will be used at Vegas this coming year. The PSE Moneymaker is too short of a ATA, and hurts my ring finger. I shot it yesterday and it just won't work for my long draw and fingers. It makes a great bow for shooting a hinge though!

I'll keep everyone updated on the two Hoyt's transformation. Everyone that is interested that is...


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the updates


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Another update:

The Provantage that I originally posted is rougher than I anticipated, but cleaned up decent. The steel parts had lots of surface rust. The riser had a lot of reminants of the previous camo spray paint. I sent the limbs and wheels to a friend to play with. I used steel wool to clean up the steel parts, and alcohol to clean off most of the camo paint. The limbs have a build date of 1988. As I was doing all of that, I found another Provantage that I bought off here, sight unseen. I took a gamble, but it was a good gamble this time.

The new provantage is a target carbon plus model. Dark blue metallic riser with gray carbon plus limbs. It has stainless steel hardware and silver E-wheels and 44 deflection limbs (45-60lbs). Much nicer condition! This one will get my attention, and the other riser will stay under the bed. But what about the carbon plus limbs I bought for it? Those limbs are 34 deflection limbs. I anticipate they are 10 lbs lighter than the 2nd provantage.

I did some horse trading with DSheffey and have an Oasis on the way, along with a set of limbs. It is spray painted camo for now, and has a dated Hoyt anadized camo riser under the paint. I will try the 34 deflection carbon plus limbs on it. The command cams may drop the weight on the limbs too much for me. If the ewheels retain limb weight better than command cams, I may swap the wheels around. 

I'm excited about my Aspen and the Tristar wheels. I'm excited about the 2nd Provantage with carbon plus limbs. I've owned an example of each model in the past and like them a lot. I've never owned an Oasis, but I'm optimistic that I can make it work. Ugh... I now have hoyts coming out of my ears!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

good for you !! have to admit i'm OLD and i'm getting lost in this ever developing serial but i'll keep trying . conclusion : don't get old it's over rated . . . peace


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice looking ol' bow. Be careful of the cable slide in the second picture, it is on backwards.
Aren't you the lucky one. The bow has been converted to split yoke system, WOW!!
Take care.
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

myya said:


> Nice looking ol' bow. Be careful of the cable slide in the second picture, it is on backwards.
> Aren't you the lucky one. The bow has been converted to split yoke system, WOW!!
> Take care.
> Myya


Good eye on the cable slide Milan! 

I got the Oasis from Dan, and am trying to string up my 34 deflection carbon plus limbs on it with #2 Command Cams. The cams really piled on the pounds. I have #7 energy wheels, #3 Accuwheels and #2 old style command cams at my disposal. I have various cables, yokes and strings. I need to figure out a combo with these limbs that will put me in the mid 50's if possible with a 31.5" draw. Any thoughts?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Accuwheels weren't the answer. Man, that was stout! On to the E-wheels!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

#7 e-wheels worked!


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

That is great you were able to figure it out. Old eccentrics comes thru again. Now to find a solid wall stop. On to Wallbangers if you can find a pair.
Talk to you later.
Myya


----------

